# Coil to fit Herakles Sense Tank



## Casper (18/5/16)

Hi guys

It there any other coils that will fit my tank other then the original Herakles coils?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Clouder (18/5/16)

@Casper according to a website I found, there's a few coils that will fit e.g.

Herakles

Aspire Atlantis and Atlantis 2

Atlantis Mega

Eleaf Melo2

This means that you SHOULD be able to fit this rebuildable coil in there... http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head

The thing is, I am not sure of any of these would actually work, so I guess it's best to see what the forum members think...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (18/5/16)

Thanks @Clouder

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/16)

Clouder said:


> @Casper according to a website I found, there's a few coils that will fit e.g.
> 
> Herakles
> 
> ...


If those are compatible then the iJust2, Triton and Vaporesso coils should be too.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/5/16)

I don't think the iJust fits. My mate got the Herakles Plus tank this weekend and we measured the coils and the iJust seemed to be different width. @waja09 please check and confirm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## waja09 (18/5/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I don't think the iJust fits. My mate got the Herakles Plus tank this weekend and we measured the coils and the iJust seemed to be different width. @waja09 please check and confirm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi guys , nope the iJust coils wouldn't fit this tank hey. We measured the length of the two coils and one is shorter than the other unfortunately


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/16)

waja09 said:


> Hi guys , nope the iJust coils wouldn't fit this tank hey. We measured the length of the two coils and one is shorter than the other unfortunately


Ok so the Melo2 won't work either, thanks for confirming.


----------



## waja09 (18/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Ok so the Melo2 won't work either, thanks for confirming.



Yip Melo2 will be either too short or too long bud, can't remember which is shorter and which is longer but definitely won't work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (19/5/16)

Dang! Thanks for your replies guys


----------



## Casper (19/5/16)

No other options??


----------

